# Charging costs for EV Scooter



## Heretic (May 8, 2008)

I haven't been on here for a while, but the wife bought home an electric scooter tonight - just wondering how I work out the charging costs. 2007 Ezirider Electric Bicycle 300W brushless motor (24nm torque) 48V/17AH (50-55km run distance) Its got a charger on it that I'll get some details off tomorrow, but also considering how to make a solar power charger


----------



## Nate (Jul 10, 2008)

*Just guessing here with basic calculations. Battery pack is rated 48V at 17Ah, which means the battery manufacturer is claiming you can extract 816 watts. With losses lets round up to 1000W for easy math. 1000W is 1KW so if you pay 12 cents per KWh your scooter would use 12 cents to charge. I don't think the cost is this high even with losses, I could be wrong without testing. I would put the charger on a Kill-A-Watt meter and measure a few charge cycles.*


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

You could just buy one of these meters and measure the charging costs next time you use the scooter.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/travelpower/7657/


----------

